# technical question



## edwin_dummy (Nov 28, 2006)

anyone can suggest a website where i could ask technical questions other than www.eng-tips.com

for some unknown reason i couldnt join that forum.

thanks,


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 28, 2006)

What are we? Chopped liver?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 28, 2006)

you can always ask them here and see what shakes out :study

thats what we intendid the "Engineering Related Discussions" sub forum to be for. It probably needs a better name/description, but my creativity has all been used up for this life...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 28, 2006)

:banhim:


----------



## riedlipa (Nov 28, 2006)

I like www.eng-tips.com

Not a PE site, but geared toward nerdy engineering discussions.

:beerchug

Try joining again.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 28, 2006)

> :banhim:


No Doubt. Sounds like Eng-tips already did.


----------



## Mike1144 (Nov 29, 2006)

I think I'm banned from eng-tips. I had an account sometime ago, and I can't log back in. I try to sign up and it says my email address is already used. So I click on "email me password", and nothing. I think they ban everyone with a hotmail account.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 29, 2006)

> > :banhim:
> 
> 
> No Doubt. Sounds like Eng-tips already did.


Uh oh. That means PPI is his last hope. :suicide:


----------



## McEngr (Nov 29, 2006)

Road Guy and VTenviro,

It would be an absolute success if you expanded the engineering discussion forum a bit. You could organize the forum amongst each engineering discipline and then split that with each aspect. It could actually be geared towards both the PE and the real-to-life BS that we put up with everyday.

I'm not a website guru, but I think that we have a decent amount of members that would be glad to contribute. What do you say?

McEngr


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 29, 2006)

The discipline specific forums seem kinda slow as is to me. I don't think specializing them further would do much at this point.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2006)

I hate to add a bunch more forums until the need is there, but maybe I can add some sub forums to the engineering discussion forum group (mainly so you dont have to scroll down 3 pages to read the entire board..

But if thats what the people want I will be happy to do it.

If we started with

Civil (General, Structural, Transportation, Hydro, ENV,Geotech)

Mechanical (???)

Electrical( ???)

which other disciplines would you add (although would prefer to combine it to have a max of 3 for know)


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 29, 2006)

> The discipline specific forums seem kinda slow as is to me. I don't think specializing them further would do much at this point.


I agree VT, not much happening there as it is. I think it's probably because this site is discovered by people that are studying for the PE or the FE exams, and as such are more focused on that aspect of their engineering. I think this is a great place to ask your "peers" about day to day engineering problems that you might come upon in your work, and I wouldn't hesitate to do so. I just think most members are more focused on the exams and the comraderie that this site provides during that process. I also think that the answers to many engineering related questions that are generated at work are code specific. Me asking someone from from Alaska how to do something here in FL might not be very helpful.


----------



## cement (Nov 29, 2006)

> I hate to add a bunch more forums until the need is there, but maybe I can add some sub forums to the engineering discussion forum group (mainly so you dont have to scroll down 3 pages to read the entire board..
> 
> But if thats what the people want I will be happy to do it.
> 
> ...


looks good roadguy.

You could start populating the Civil with some of the existing threads:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=1230

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=1141

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=1382

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=1446

I'm sure there are a few more...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2006)

i figure we will see how it goes, I am far to lazy to move any threads at the moment :true:


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2006)

I think this site has really come along in the last 6 months, but like RoadGuy said, there really isn't a need there yet for expansion.

I'd like to see it evolve into that someday as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

I think there is already a lot of information exchange occuring 'outside' of the exam preparation/waiting process. I have engaged in a few e-mail discussions with members of this board concerning a number of technical issues. :???: If nothing else, this board provides an avenue to post messages to others. Everyone has been very polite and timely responding to my messages :+1:

I agree with you RG - just see how things develop. '.02'

This forum has something for everyone - unlike others :"the other board": :die:

JR


----------



## Wolverine (Nov 29, 2006)

I didn't see "Beer" in your technical topic breakdown. And don't forget the homebrew thread. :beerchug

(or just keep it like it is)


----------



## McEngr (Nov 29, 2006)

> The discipline specific forums seem kinda slow as is to me. I don't think specializing them further would do much at this point.


Hey guys, I was mainly talking about a category/organization structure as follows:

1. PE or FE

2. If PE, then which discipline or general? If FE, then which discipline or general?

3. Finally, after the PE discipline, choose whether it's an exam related question or a job-related question.

I know that I'm just a guy amongst the common test waiter/taker, but I'm sure that it would someday be a great way to look at things like this.

If this site gets bigger, as I'm sure it will, it would be great if it could take a life of its own by supply further categories under each discipline. For instance, in the eng-tips.com website, they have 1)shearwall/rigid-diaphragm 2) steel low-rise buildings, and 3) seismic design of low-rise buildings. This could greatly enhance and compete with those boys, not to mention increase everyone's knowledge.

Thanks for all you guys do with this site. If it hasn't been said, here 'tis... GOOD JOB! :???: ;guns; :beerchug  :claps: : USA :


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

> Thanks for all you guys do with this site.  If it hasn't been said, here 'tis... GOOD JOB!  :???:  ;guns;  :beerchug     :claps:  : USA :


Very nice job indeed !!! :claps: :claps: :claps:

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2006)

aww shucks, you guys are gonna make RoadGuy blush. LOL.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow, major league fanwank going on here today.


----------



## scottiesei (Nov 30, 2006)

What about (for now) just having 2 categories under the discipline specific ones.

I.E: Under structural have

1. Exam

2. Technical

That would be much easier right?!?


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 30, 2006)

Actually, that is not a bad idea Scott!


----------



## McEngr (Nov 30, 2006)

> What about (for now) just having 2 categories under the discipline specific ones.I.E: Under structural have
> 
> 1.  Exam
> 
> ...


:???: Good idea Scottie...


----------



## Fudgey (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd suggest a forum on beef jerky. '.02'


----------



## McEngr (Dec 4, 2006)

> I'd suggest a forum on beef jerky. '.02'


I'd suggest a forum on grotesque holiday-oriented avatar ideas. This should be monitored by fudgepump!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2006)

fudgey needs to get with the current holiday season!


----------

